
The big problem with big data? Without theory, it's just garbage - stablemap
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/uta-firth-facebook-google-data-garbage
======
foxes
>Data is often full of errors and the bigger the set the more errors there are
likely to be

Strange thing to say, what they say next is better

>no prior hypothesis

If you are trying to measure some distribution more samples gives you a more
precise result. You have to be trying to fit the right model though, so you
are accurate [0].

>The idea that big data will enable more control of behaviour may be a lot of
hype

Overall I think its true. Just because there are some correlations in data,
doesn't mean there is actually any causation [1].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accuracy_and_precision](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accuracy_and_precision)
[1] [http://www.tylervigen.com/spurious-
correlations](http://www.tylervigen.com/spurious-correlations)

